# Does anyone know what bike this is?



## xredhitx (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Same as this?


----------



## xredhitx (Oct 17, 2010)

So its a custom Crux? Besides the cable routing, disc brakes, internal headset and 700cc 30 tire clearance i suppose. Anyone know if its in production for 2011?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd guess more likely a 2012 model, available this time next year.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

OMG at one glance it looks like the awesome 2010 Tour Of Cali s-works tarmac sl3 frame


----------



## xredhitx (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that Specialized red is common. Way different bikes tho


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The bike in the photo is a custom S-Works Crux cross bike. You can read up about it on Cycling News under the article "Disc brakes and 'cross bikes – coming soon to a store near you?" They even talk about the use of the Ritchey fork due to Specialized not having a fork that is disk brake compatible. Suposedly Todd Wells is the rider sporting this awsome machine. 
All I have to say is when can I get mine so I can bomb the local mountain bike trail on it.


----------

